# 454 overheating blues



## Earthscapes (Feb 2, 2001)

90' chevy 1 ton 4x4 454. New rad.,water pump,180 thermostat, clutch fan ,flushed the system. still runs at 220 to 240 and it's 20 degrees out... keep Blade so low that it rubs on the ground and it still runs hot. When i'm actually plowing the temp is fine about 180 to 190. It's just traveling down the roads. 

I run a 7 1/2' western pro uni-mount. When i put the lower mount on i had to take off the plastic plate under the rad. I made a new one out of sheet metal. I'm wondering if i should remove it and try to let the wind blow up from underneath ?

Should i try a flex fan ? I take any suggestions

Thanks

Keith


----------



## thelawnguy (May 20, 2001)

Next time it seems to be running hot shut it off pop open the hood and run your hand across the face of the radiator, if its still very hot near the bottom hose you arent getting the air across the radiator, if the radiator is cool near the bottom maybe the gage is faulty, maybe bad or plugged t-stat?

I know my Dodge will read almost 200 but you touch the radiator its hot at the top hose, cold at the bottom hose...

Re-read your post, probably would help with an RV fan clutch, if you replaced it with the same type you pulled off it wont turn the blades till the air reaches 160+ across it which means 240 water temp in the radiator. RV clutch will engage 120 or less but you will hear the fan almost constant below 2500 rpms.


----------



## staley52 (Dec 17, 2001)

what I run un my full size trucks for plowing is a factory 5 or 7 blade fan and no clutch sure it sounds like a airplane but the engine temp does not move and the trans stays cooler and in the summer it keeps the ac nice and cold with a heavy load in trafic

Another thoought is the radiator is it a 4 core or 3 always go 4 core and oil helps in my daily driver I switched to synthetic oil and gained 3 mpg and engine temp dropped 20 degrees with load on interstate


----------



## plowking35 (Dec 21, 1999)

This is going to souns strange, but do you have a rubber deflector on your plow. If not, get one. With out the deflector, the plow pushes the air up and over the hood, thus not allowing any air to get to the radiator and or fan. With the deflector, the air is stopped from going over the hood, and even tho the plow is blocking alot of the air, some will come over the top of the plow, and get to the fan and radiator. Cheap 50.00 fix perhaps.
Dino


----------



## Traveler (Dec 30, 2001)

Double check the new water pump. I think you have a serpentine belt and if so you need a CCW rotating water pump. If you install a CW pump like the V-belt engines use, it will not flow much water. The only difference is the impeller so both pumps will fit.


----------



## plowjockey (Dec 3, 2000)

Have you checked your radiator hoses to see if they are too soft and possibly sucking themselves closed at speed?

Bruce


----------



## Mike Nelson (May 18, 2001)

> _Originally posted by plowjockey _
> *Have you checked your radiator hoses to see if they are too soft and possibly sucking themselves closed at speed?
> 
> Bruce just wondering how you check the hoses at speed?I don't think I could get my mechanic to hang out under the hood while I drive down the road.LOL*


----------



## speedracer241 (Oct 13, 2001)

i found on my truck that running the blade lower to the ground made the temp go up. i lifted it all the way up and it cooled it off a lot, air was able to go under the blade and into the grille a little better. also try angling the blade left or right that could help too.
like dino said the deflector may help too and put more air under the plow and through the radiator.

hope you get the prob fixed
Mark K


----------



## plowjockey (Dec 3, 2000)

OK (DUH!) I meant at the higher RPM that you incur at travelling speed as opposed to lower RPM at plowing speeds.

Got me Mike 

Bruce


----------



## mowahman (May 6, 2001)

If your problem exists only when the plow is on and traveling down the road, loose the clutch fan. Install a direct drive fan. I have 3 trucks that had the clutch fans and overheating was a constant problem..always keeping on eye on the road, the other on the temp. gauge. With the plow on and raised, air flow to the radiator is blocked allowing no air to cool the radiator. Also something to keep in mind that happened to me, when plowing through high snowbanks or light fluffy snow, check the grille ofter to make sure snow is not packing in there cutting off air flow.


----------

